# 11" by 17" design size



## LiftedConcepts (Apr 6, 2012)

Long story short, I need a fulfillment service that is able to print 11 by 17 inch designs.
Need help ASAP, any advice is appreciated


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

what is it


----------



## Ruimpress (Sep 15, 2011)

Would you give more information on what you need?

Sent from my PG06100 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## dk prints (Apr 17, 2010)

email me dkprints@Hotmail.com


----------



## kgmxpx (Apr 29, 2012)

You could check out skreened.com. They have a larger design area. They only really have shirts. Im using them. Still not sure if I like it or not since it doesn't seem as big a company as some of the other PODs.


----------

